# Harvesting noob question.



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 17, 2007)

Just curious, never grown my own.

When a plant is ready to be harvested with nice sticky juice buds.
Do you kill the plant?? ie chop the trunk and hang dry??
Or do just cut off the buds?? and let the healthy plant live to 
bud another day??

thanks


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 17, 2007)

My personal thoughts are to harvest the whole plant, allow to dry, and don't handle the buds if you can help it. Your dry when the stem snaps. Also if you can keep all your trimming you can make some hash goo. Read Stoney Buds latest project under hash. He has some great pics and walks you through it very well. 
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 17, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Just curious, never grown my own.
> 
> When a plant is ready to be harvested with nice sticky juice buds.
> Do you kill the plant?? ie chop the trunk and hang dry??
> ...


i asked the very same question a few months back, and from what i`ve researched and been informed-you can cut all the bud off and get the gal to revert back to veg. however, your best to just give it the chop and grow clones, which will be ready for harvest long before your re-veged gal.
this is because it will be stressfull on her to revert back, and it will take quite some time for her to get back to a stable veg state. if you do it there will probably be some mutations and problems which may result in a re-vamped hermie , so i`d just grow the clones man and save you all the trouble of trying to re-veg. MJ is an anual plant, which means it lives,flowers and dies all in a year. 
i think i got that all correct, if not i`m sure someone will jump in and point it out,lol. bottom line-don`t re-veg, give em the chop."IMHO"
:spit: :joint: :fly: :lama:


----------



## rampage (Jun 26, 2007)

i've got both clones and reveg goin right now, the reveg was not difficult, took just as long as the clones did and she is the bushiest p-lant i have seen in my entire life. just my outlook on it. peace!


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 26, 2007)

this should be in the harvesting section..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 26, 2007)

rampage said:
			
		

> i've got both clones and reveg goin right now, the reveg was not difficult, took just as long as the clones did and she is the bushiest p-lant i have seen in my entire life. just my outlook on it. peace!


how long will you re-veg for before flowering man?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 26, 2007)

to reveg, tell me if i got this right.

Cut off buds you want.
Put MH lights back on it
back on 18/6 light cycle??

thats it?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 26, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> to reveg, tell me if i got this right.
> 
> Cut off buds you want.
> Put MH lights back on it
> ...


 i`ve never actually done this myself, so my info may be a lil` fragmented.
however, from what i`ve researched, your right. 
although "IMHO", i  think that it`s not worth the hassle dude.
maybe someone else can jump in if i`ve got something wrong.:lama: eace: :stuff-1125699181_i_ 
peace, out man.


----------



## KADE (Jun 26, 2007)

U got 'er... but isn't worth the hassle imo.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> this should be in the harvesting section..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


not really man...:48: eace: :lama:BTW, this lama will take you anywhere man,lol. a better form of transport cannot compete with this dude.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 27, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> :lama:BTW, this lama will take you anywhere man,lol. a better form of transport cannot compete with this dude.


 
lol...it's advice like this that I read 400 posts on this forum to get.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 27, 2007)

screw the reveg... its a hassle like KADE said... on the other hand... Cutting crazy big clones a week before you send it to bud... means you can cycle a lot faster then revegging a big plant


----------

